# New designs



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

*Towers For Futur*

*We need your comments on our design for this tower*
It is 60 storey 
Designed by an Egyptian team


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

I really like the design actually. I think it's a little too high for the location though. It looks a little fat inthe 1st render also IMO


----------



## ch1le (Jun 2, 2004)

wow! if you can make it 20% Thinner it would be a looker! Really pretty! I love it, organic and very very futuristic! Where is it planned?


----------



## ROYAL BLUE (Dec 22, 2004)

Ooooh Nice! 
How Tall?


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

not bad, but i think who ever designed it spent a bit to much time on it. Its over done a little bit. i say cut back on the details and make look simpler with less curves and more glass facade. After construction this building has the potential to be real ugly bulky kinda tower.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

the first rendering is strangely next to the new proposal for the westside stadium and javits expansion in new york.

but the second one aint in new york thats for shure.


----------



## cicarra (May 29, 2004)

cool i like it. where will this be built?


----------



## Crimsonblake (Mar 15, 2005)

I love it!!! Much better than the crappy condo they are calling good design here in Alabama.


----------



## cladiv (Feb 29, 2004)

wow that is great!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

wow looks nice !


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

i really like it.
2 concerns: a bit too "over" like someone said. it makes it look aggressive
then the base of the building, i dont like that. that low rise should go , and be replaced by a park


----------



## Brett (Oct 26, 2004)

im a fan!


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

Can someone explain the design concept/parti?

Oh yeah, and if thi site specific, it's way out of scale and context with its surroundings, so I hope that's been taken into account.

And I bet this would be very expensive to construct and finish out, as each floorplate is different. Additionally, if it's condos (as it appears to be), the floorplan production and sales/marketing will be complex and costly endeavors. This will inevitably lead to a high dollars per square ft/meter cost, which could hamper the project's ability to compete if constructed in competitive market.


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

This building is multi-function building, it contains mall and hotel and office building.
The client wants an Icon building conatins all those functions.
i agree with u in saying that every floor plan is diffrent but it is very simple, if u concentrate carefully you will find that the floor plan is very simple and that is the wonderful of this building.
Anyway thanks for your comment


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

It reminds me of this 49 stories twin building complex, that just started being build in Dubai:










Maybe the same architect?


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

AltinD said:


> Maybe the same architect?



:yes:


----------



## beiklopa (Feb 7, 2005)

this tower would look AMMMMAZING IN Dubai


----------



## 627 (Aug 17, 2004)

i love the concept .. its totally new, unique, and interesting. 
i love the building too

however, i would have to say that is slightly too intricate for my likings.. looks sort of like the ribs of a skeleton from some angles. maybe u can try using a glass facade?


----------



## Gendo (Dec 4, 2003)

I like it very much.


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

I do like it a lot, but I agree that it needs more glass.


----------



## bs_lover_boy (Apr 16, 2004)

I just don't like those Squares that are curved!!!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Great design, though it needs some more glass.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

How tall is it BTW. And yeah, I agree with everyone else that it needs more glass.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

I would differ from majority and say: too much. Curvy highrises are becoming very popular, but here have been united too many elements, looks like shouting: "We are even more modern than the others because we have got every possible curve in one building!"
Glass won't help either. Better leave just the central, most unusual element - the central body of the building. And have a bit less repetitions of the curves - some three or two may be.
That's just according to my taste


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

we are the deigners of this project and we didn't design the project u sent.


----------



## New York Yankee (Mar 18, 2005)

i like the tower. it has something of burj al arab, i think


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

May i ask about the similarity between our project and burj el arab?!!!!!111


----------



## Codex (Jan 31, 2003)

Lovely, it seems really sexy IMO


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

DISTANCESTUDIO said:


> May i ask about the similarity between our project and burj el arab?!!!!!111


How the hell does it look like the burj-al-arab????


----------



## Jasonhouse (Jul 27, 2002)

^The general shape of each mass is very similar. Both basically emulate a spinnaker sail.


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

Twisted buildings, one it's original, but two....


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

On the whole I think the design is very nice, certainly the shape looks excellent in the first render. I think I would agree that to some extent there are too many competing elements, i'd prefer to see much simplification of the base and some of the detail to let the rather stunning shape speak for itself. Those squiahed windows on the tower look wrong to me. Having said this it seems that buildings designed for eastern countries tend to like the "gaudiness". With regard to the base, the shape/massing looks OK in the third render but again in the other two looks a little sloppy. Also, if the white bits could be thinned out a little I think this would improve the aesthetics somewhat. For my tastes I think the finish on the design just needs to become more elegant, to suit the already elegant tower shape. It could look like the headquarters of an evil serpant lord if the imagination runs too far


----------



## gurukool (Apr 20, 2005)

in its solitude looks like the hood of a king cobra, may be you can develop the mast into something like it...
difficult to understand the scale of the render, 
if you can give a twirl to the base it could look more like the snake part.
It is difficult in the competitve market, seriously

nice exteriors with less glass..


----------



## GMAC (Sep 11, 2003)

I quite like it and wonder why not all glass and can only assume that there are some sought of ESD principles involved but I like the basic design. I would change where the tower meets the podium so that the middle curve continues down but twists out. I would also paint or clad it, darker colours on the horizontal elements and something standout on the upright and curved elements just to define the shape a bit more.


----------



## bziherl (Nov 2, 2003)

It looks nice, though I am worried it might look too brutalistic when build.


----------



## AphroHippi (May 17, 2005)

Love it, I would love to see this in Atlanta! I'd love to see more glass though.


----------



## DD2020 (May 15, 2004)

Look like an Alien invasion...kinda scary.. :sleepy: 
Dose it financed by the Alien??


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

it is a competiation to make an icon tower?
we need comments to modifiy the design or improve it?!!


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Wonderful design, I love it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

very unique building, dont change the design, its not necessary


----------



## Omluki (May 12, 2005)

magnificent, no need modification, just get built fast... no delay


----------



## Ersh (Sep 11, 2002)

I really like this design a lot. I like the curves and the overall shape, but the two squares on the side, imho, really interrupt the flow of the curves. Other than that, I'd like to see this design be built.


----------



## pett (May 11, 2005)

The design is awesoem but it's a little big for the area. It will look good if it was smaller.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

stunning towers! I hope till be the trend for towers to come. I feel like im living the future already!


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

When I first looked at it I thought it was some modified BAA, but it's different and really cool. I would say if you made the facade's color red (the kind of red eye) it might look cooler.


----------



## six453 (Jul 11, 2005)

for what project is this? and where is it located? is this a competition entry?

in my opinion it looks like a king cobra in the last render


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Not bad.


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

It is a multi-function tower ( residential, hotel and administration).
The base is mall


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

looks very interesting.


----------



## londonindyboy (Jul 24, 2005)

harkerb said:


> stunning towers! I hope till be the trend for towers to come. I feel like im living the future already!


 me too


----------



## DARKNIGHT (Jun 26, 2005)

Gorgeous Tower


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

any more comments


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

I Love it! But, it would be better if it was taller!


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

i like it even though it looks like a ****** from this angle :cheers: .


----------



## 627 (Aug 17, 2004)

hahahahaha

a hairy one from the eighties


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

what do u mean by hairy one from eighties


----------



## chris1981 (Jul 12, 2005)

I think the design is interesting but maybe to busy. It appears as some giant skeleton sticking up out of the ground. I realize the client was looking for an icon but it doesn't have to be chaotic and super busy in order to become an icon. There are many iconic skyscrapers that are very simple in form. I would like to see the design a little more soft and fluid personally. I think its a nice idea as it stand now but I would try toning it down a bit. I also think that the square windows on the side need to go, they mess with the overall composition of the form.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

I love it a lot.The only thing I would change would be the front garden plan.I would have palm trees going dowm the pathway and two marvelous fountains on each side and some garden work by the front of the tower..But looks amazing.Wish they were building that in Tampa,Jason


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

chris1981 said:


> I think the design is interesting but maybe to busy. It appears as some giant skeleton sticking up out of the ground. I realize the client was looking for an icon but it doesn't have to be chaotic and super busy in order to become an icon. There are many iconic skyscrapers that are very simple in form. I would like to see the design a little more soft and fluid personally. I think its a nice idea as it stand now but I would try toning it down a bit. I also think that the square windows on the side need to go, they mess with the overall composition of the form.


Couldn't have said it better myself.:yes:

I would also prefer it if the building were more continuous, I don't really like the symmetry of the form.


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

It needs a spire :jk:


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

its an interesting design but i don't really like it.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

HMMM, not so sure. Maybe a bit too drastic. Interesting though


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

i need ur opinion in creative modification for this icon


----------



## themongrel (May 21, 2004)

if i was to change the design i would make the floors look more as one, at the moment the floors look like they have been stacked on top of one another.

i would also consider moving the tower nearer the center of the design, but not by too much.

i do like the design and i dont think the overall shape should be changed, hope to see this getting built soon.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

It looks like Burj al Arab on acid. I love it


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

It looks like Burj al Arab on acid. I love it


----------



## source26 (Jun 27, 2005)

AltinD said:


> It reminds me of this 49 stories twin building complex, that just started being build in Dubai:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omg dont tell me this is being built?! :bash:


----------



## Spearman (Aug 29, 2005)

^^Why not? I guess it's residential. Which brings me to the problem with this one.








You seem to be rather unsure about this one (posting it here and all ). Personally I think it's a great idea, and it's not bad at all. But it is (partly) residential, and has balconies. They give this building a sort of "rib cage" look on the renderings, and imo usually ends up having the dark shade created underneith giving highrises a dilapted and worn look. I also think they are to blame for the messyness someone here complained about. I won't proscribe more glass though, at least not if you're trying to create something original, just smooth it out a bit. And don't get rid of the large windows on the side. I don't think it's too tall; on the second render it seems as if it's many 'scrapers in the area already, if anything, try to make it a bit taller, and more slender. But I'd still take it in Oslo, if they don't want it elsewere.


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

maybe


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

it looks freakin amazing! if a residential, the height looks fine - any taller will make it look too weird. build it now!


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

ohh wow i love those design


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

it is resedential & office and hotel complex


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

I think the proposed-soon to be approved-Bishopsgate tower in London has a very new, modern look to it, and it is probably my favourite proposed skyscraper around at the moment:










:cheers:


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

it is realy looks cooooooool


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

coooooooool


----------



## DISTANCESTUDIO (Jun 4, 2005)

no more comments


----------

